# Canyon Strive AL 7.0 / Größe S / 2014er Modell



## joernuss (22. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich verkaufe mein Fully Strive AL 7.0, welches im Mai 2014 neu bei Canyon in Koblenz gekauft wurde. Die Rechnung über 2.200 Euro ist vorhanden. ( http://www.ebay.de/itm/Canyon-2014e...729005?hash=item210e5a712d:g:PGcAAOSwKfVXIfsz )

Da Rad steht auch im Bikemarkt drin ( http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/770589-canyon-2014er-strive-al-7-0-grosse-s ) Über den Bikemarkt könnte man noch mehr am Preis machen, da dort keine Verkaufsprovisionen anfallen  

Ich bin das Rad seitdem zum Großteil lediglich auf Forstautobahnen, Wald- bzw. Feldwegen und leichten Singletrails gefahren. Einmal habe ich mit dem Strive eine Woche Bikeurlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm verbracht und einen Abstecher auf den Flowtrail nach Stromberg gemacht. Ansonsten wurde nur leichtes Gelände gefahren.

Ich bin damals vom Rennrad auf's Fullly umgestiegen und habe mit der Zeit gemerkt, dass ich doch eher längere Strecken (ca. 80km+ Touren) auf dem Bike zurücklege. Für diese Art von Touren, welche ich hauptsächlich auf leichten Waldwegen/Trails fahre, habe ich festgestellt, dass mir das Strive mit seinen 160mm Federweg einfach überdimensioniert und auf Dauer zu schwerfällig ist. Das Gewicht beträgt nachgemessene 14,9 kg, was für ein 160mm Fully völlig in Ordnung geht, mir jedoch für meine Art von Touren einfach zu schwer ist. 
Daher möchte ich nun auf ein leichtes Hardtail mit 80-100mm Federweg oder sogar einen Cyclocrosser umsteigen. Bin mir da, jedoch noch nicht sicher...

Das Bike wurde von mir in den zwei Jahren immer gehegt und gepflegt. Es hat hier und da ein paar oberflächliche leichte Kratzer, zum Glück aber nie einen Sturz mitmachen müssen. Die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren bleiben leider nicht aus, wenn das Rad regelmäßig genutzt wird.

An dem Bike habe ich im Juli 2014 einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume Dämpfer mit leichtlaufenden Huber-Buchsen (Kostenpunkt damals 330 Euro) nachgerüstet, sodass das Bike für Downhill/Enduro bestens gerüstet ist.

Zur Vorbereitung auf die Woche Bikeurlaub in Saalbach habe ich im August 2014 ein 22er Mountain Goat Kettenblatt vorne verbaut. Durch die Übersetzung von 22-36 in Verbindung mit der absenkbaren TALAS Gabel bin ich damit jeden Berg hochgekommen. Zwar nicht immer schnell, aber dafür stetig 

Ausgestattet ist das Bike mit folgenden Komponenten:

Rahmen: Canyon Strive AL 2014 / Größe S
Gabel: FOX 34 TALAS CTD Evolution  (160mm Federweg, auf 120mm absenkbar / ausgestattet mit MarshGuard)
Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume (160mm Federweg)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Kurbel: RaceFace Respond (Kurbellänge 170 mm)
Kettenführung: e.thirteen TRS Custom
Kettenblätter: 36/22
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus
Kassette: Shimano Deore CS-HG 62 10-fach 11-36
Schaltgriffe: Shimano SLX SL-M670
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
Bremsgriffe: Avid Elixir 5
Laufräder: SUN Ringlé Charger Comp / 26 Zoll
Reifen VA: Continental X-King RaceSport 2,4
Reifen HA: Continetal X-King ProTection 2,4
Vorbau: RaceFace Ride
Lenker: RaceFace Evolve
Griffe: Ergon
Sattel: SDG Circuit
Stattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth
Pedale: Shimano Saint
Tacho: Sigma BC 14.12 ALTI
Farbe: Raw Club
Gewicht: 14,9 kg (Gewicht so wie das Rad auf den Fotos zu sehen ist)
Zusätzliche Downhill-Bereifung:

Reifen VA: Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2,50 ExoProtection SuperTracky
Reifen HA: Maxxis Ardent 26x2,40 ExoProtection

Das von Canyon mitgelieferte Werkzeug (Torque Wrench, Federgabelpumpe) sowie das Handbuch und die Datenblätter der verbauten Komponenten gebe ich natürliche alle mit. Das originale 24er Kettenblatt wird auch mitgegeben. 

Insgesamt wurden durch RockShox-Dämpfer, MountainGoat-Kettenblatt, Ergon-Lenkergriffe, Sigma-Tacho, Conti-Reifen, MarshGuard knappe 450 Euro zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis in das Bike investiert.

Eine Probefahrt ist nach vorheriger Absprache und gegenseitigem Vertrauen möglich.

Das Rad wird weiterhin von mir regelmäßig gefahren. Bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------

